# Avalon Guitars



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone out there familiar with Avalon Guitars. I played an AS100 today and was pretty much blown away. This was formerly Lowden Guitars in Ireland.
The model I played had a solid spruce top and laminate mahogany back and sides. My understanding is that this series is actually made in Korea. I don't think I've ever bought a guitar with any laminate woods....but I'll tell you I am tempted to buy this guitar. List price is $1099.00 but they are on sale at 30% off....so about $860.00 taxes in. Anybody got some feedback?

BR183


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

pm sent concerning Avalon


----------

